# Require pics / marking info for WWII Bedford ML truck



## smackers (Apr 30, 2010)

This is a quite rare British truck introduced in 1939, it had a long wheelbase of 11ft 11in and was fitted with a 3.5l 6 cyl petrol engine (later versions had a Perkins diesel).
Not many were produced before production was switched to military vehicles and some were requisitioned and converted for military use.

The only colour scheme and type i have available for this truck is in use by the Royal Navy for recovery and had a crane fitted on the rear chassis.
Does anyone know if the other services used the type, what for and the colours it had in service?

Thankyou for any help.
Mike


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2010)

probably here.....

WWI and WWII Vehicles - Steel Soldiers::Military Vehicles Supersite


----------



## smackers (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Njaco, i'll give them a go.


----------

